
Show HN: React component using CSS Grids for dynamic layouts - jessekorzan
https://github.com/jessekorzan/layout-switcher-react
======
pedalpete
I was thinking to myself, can't this just be done by switching the top level
class, looking into the code, that's what this code is doing.

Not sure why someone would go for a component to do this, when it can easily
be done more flexibly with your own code.

------
bestest
I'm struggling to understand why this is on the home page.

The code is terrible, the demo is terrible, the documentation is terrible, and
the purpose is unclear.

~~~
jessekorzan
It's cut out from something bigger... I just thought the css grid part was
interesting. Wanted to share if anyone else found it helpful (similar problem,
idea starter, etc). It's not meant to be anything more than what it is.

I am new to react, so if you had any pointers to make my code less terrible,
I'd honestly appreciate the pro-tips.

Thanks (to everyone) for checking out the link.

------
styfle
It doesn’t seem to work on iOS 11. The buttons are hidden behind the layout.

------
noahprince8
Should put documentation on how to use the component in the readme.

~~~
yuchi
It is not a component. It’s just a demo for CSS Grid layout built with React.
Being built with React is completely ininfluent with the project.

